# Rusty stone chip on S-Max bonnet



## jtmk (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi,

I have just bought an S-Max that came with a rusty stone chip on the bonnet:



I have been quoted £260 by a local body shop to respray the whole bonnet but is there a way to get this sorted without a total respray?


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

a repair will never look right as you need to sand back and remove all of the rust ideally otherwise it will just bubble up and come back worse


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

They will prob blend it out and lacquer whole bonnet . If you don't do it right it will come back , id shop around though


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I had a bad one done by a smart repair company near me. They cleaned out all the surface rust, sprayed with alcohol and then just filled in and heated with an infra red lamp. It never came back.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Being silver you might want to read this
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=316864


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

How about looking for a second hand bonnet? A few months ago I cracked the paint on our S Max bonnet by slamming it closed against a faulty lock. I searched e bay for a replacement, being the rarer Machine Silver I did not come accross one before I sold the car, but there were quite a few other Silver ones on for £100 to £150.


----------

